# "Lowrider" = false statement



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Why do 90% of you guys refuse to lay your ride out?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

mine goes down as far as can make without hacking and body dropping it. But the new breeds want a high lockup.


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

That's awesome man... I can't understand why people like to lock their cars all te way up it looks so terrible.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

All chrome undercarriage & painted belly I wanna show that shit off


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

payfred said:


> All chrome undercarriage & painted belly I wanna show that shit off


The beauty of the undercarriage is destroyed by the horrors of the lockup


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

asasyn said:


> Why do 90% of you guys refuse to lay your ride out?


my cadi locks up a lil higher than stock, its down low where i stay


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Payfred... Leave the showing of the chrome and underbelly for the show man... There's nothing like driving your car 1/2" off the ground on the freeway. You get more looks doing that than all locked up anyways!!!


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Driving a car 1/2" off the ground on the freeway is dangerous,stock height or a little lower is best for suspension travel. It's preference,I guess. I prefer a little low,but I see some cars locked up that look good,too......Not cool for driving faster than 25-30mph,but in parking lots,etc.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

asasyn said:


> Why do 90% of you guys refuse to lay your ride out?


Post yours laid out on the freeway. Just sayin


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Skim said:


> Post yours laid out on the freeway. Just sayin


X2...:nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a bodydropped 2012 Tahoe on 26" intros so I can guarantee u I can do 90 1/2" of the ground. Someone show me how to post pics!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

asasyn said:


> I have a bodydropped 2012 Tahoe on 26" intros so I can guarantee u I can do 90 1/2" of the ground. Someone show me how to post pics!!!


Send me your password,

I'll help you out!

:yes:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

asasyn said:


> I have a *bodydropped 2012 Tahoe on 26"* intros so I can guarantee u I can do 90 1/2" of the ground. Someone show me how to post pics!!!


some people might call your vehicle a "lowrider" but not a lot of people...


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Its all preference. The thing i absolutely can not stand is a hopper that cant drop his front end more than an inch or two


----------



## En Sabah Nur (Jul 24, 2008)

Chicago-n said:


> The beauty of the undercarriage is destroyed by the horrors of the lockup


 LOL! Well said brother.


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

asasyn said:


> I have a bodydropped 2012 Tahoe on 26" intros so I can guarantee u I can do 90 1/2" of the ground. Someone show me how to post pics!!!


What makes you think a tahoe on 26's is a "lowrider"? :dunno:

This site should have an aptitude test when you sign up so as to avoid idiots posting shit topics :facepalm:


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Justcruisin I can assure you more people would call mine a lowrider over a car that looks stock with 13s on it... Mine lays body on the ground. If that's not low them I don't know what low is!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Skim said:


> Post yours laid out on the freeway. Just sayin


This:yes:

I aint see to many slammed rides n art loks b whippin da freeway da nyc way ,all day errday like im runnin chickens


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Goku said:


> What makes you think a tahoe on 26's is a "lowrider"? :dunno:
> 
> This site should have an aptitude test when you sign up so as to avoid idiots posting shit topics :facepalm:


This again


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

This topic n actual subject matter are not matchin up


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Half inch of ground in California bad roads your going to tear something up


----------



## TOWK (May 28, 2013)

registering on a lowriding site as an asasyn and not being one = false statement


thank you TOWK


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

All I'm saying is lowriders should be low. Isn't that the point of having a LOWrider?


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

#1 i hate the term lowrider and the stereotype that comes along with it. 


#2 "lowriders" do whatever the fuck they want to do and whenever the fuck they want to do it and don't give a fuck what other mother fuckers think or say. Be it ride topped out on bumper bending corners or back to stock :angry:


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

A car called a lowrider being low is a stereotype? Bahahahahaha...


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

asasyn said:


> A car called a lowrider being low is a stereotype? Bahahahahaha...


Post up those pics!!


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

asasyn said:


> A car called a lowrider being low is a stereotype? Bahahahahaha...


Yes its the same stereotype you are arguing :facepalm:


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

Connotation 

con·no·ta·tion

Noun

1. An idea or feeling that a word invokes for a person in addition to its literal or primary meaning.

2. The implication of such ideas or feelings.


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Although joe rays Las Vegas lays flat!!! It's why he is a true lowrider!!


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Joe rays car is different it a full show car not a driven car


----------



## Sweeney (Dec 4, 2012)

i must admit im new to the lowrider scene but i have noticed most ppl care about how high you can bounce and lock up when i honestly thought it was about how low you can go hence the term "Lowrider" lol 

anways this is my 64 and this is as hard as i can get it to lay without chopping the chassis and floorpan


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

asasyn said:


> I have a bodydropped 2012 Tahoe on 26" intros so I can guarantee u I can do 90 1/2" of the ground.


oh the irony....your "topic title" suddenly makes much more since to me. :rimshot:


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Do "showcars" even run? I'm not talking crap I'm asking because these cars are fully chromed and painted. Does anyone know of someone that actually drives their showcar?


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

asasyn said:


> All I'm saying is lowriders should be low. Isn't that the point of having a LOWrider?


 Lowriders have this System Called Hydraulics. Being LOW is cool and all but i Like to have my ass up or the Face up while Cruising. and IF you had a LOW Vehicle You would know them bumps and potholes get to You Car after awhile. We're called Lowriders cuz thats how We Started. LOW. but it evolved into Something Bigger.


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

asasyn said:


> Do "showcars" even run? I'm not talking crap I'm asking because these cars are fully chromed and painted. Does anyone know of someone that actually drives their showcar?


 YOU MUUUSTT BE NEW. go to POST YOUR RIDES. a shit loud of homies drive their Rides. i can NAME a FEW. but just to put a homie out there, EL REY. Lowrider of the Year. he drives his shit in the rain too.

PLUS, You tell me, if you saved your money and worked hard, are You gonna wanna drive it everyday? or drive it Period? if i had money coming out of my ass then i would, but i make a decent living so i would Trailer it here and there.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

mods please move this topic to off topic where it could be properly dissected.


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

OK here you go stupid so listen up. ALL of these cars are low. Why are they not ALL called lowriders? These cars each come from different styles such as rat rod, bellflower, mini truck, racing etc. . . . According to your stereotypical definition of the word lowrider that lays flat, these should ALL be lowriders. Oh and dont forget, what gave you the idea anybody here gives a fuck about your opinion on what a true lowrider is? :nicoderm:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

Goku said:


> OK here you go stupid so listen up. ALL of these cars are low. Why are they not ALL called lowriders? These cars each come from *different styles* such as *rat rod, bellflower, mini truck, racing etc*. . . . According to your stereotypical definition of the word lowrider that lays flat, these should ALL be lowriders. Oh and dont forget, what gave you the idea anybody here gives a fuck about your opinion on what a true lowrider is? :nicoderm:
> 
> View attachment 651350
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

asasyn said:


> Although joe rays Las Vegas lays flat!!! It's why he is a true lowrider!!


shca


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Sweeney said:


> i must admit im new to the lowrider scene but i have noticed most ppl care about how high you can bounce and lock up when i honestly thought it was about how low you can go hence the term "Lowrider" lol
> 
> anways this is my 64 and this is as hard as i can get it to lay without chopping the chassis and floorpan


THE EXTRA DOORS MAKE IT HEAVIER THEREFORE LOWER. 
KTHXBYE


----------



## Sweeney (Dec 4, 2012)

lmfao hahahahaha i like that explination


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> THE EXTRA DOORS MAKE IT HEAVIER THEREFORE LOWER.
> KTHXBYE


Damn MacMosca, 


































































You do know a lot about Four Doors! :rimshot:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

asasyn said:


> Payfred... Leave the showing of the chrome and underbelly for the show man... There's nothing like driving your car 1/2" off the ground on the freeway. You get more looks doing that than all locked up anyways!!!


Who the fuck does that? Driving on the freeway 1/2" from the ground is stupid. Cuz u would fuck up your whole frame by bottoming out. But maybe Rollin slow in the park or parking lot but not on the freeway.


----------



## Sweeney (Dec 4, 2012)

Roads in perth australia are like silk i drive 1/2" off the road on the freeways all the time


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Post up those pics!!


pictors of a 2012 tahoe lowrider on 26's dont exist. :nosad:


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

They exist I just don't know how to post them


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Upload to photobucket ,copy image link and post here


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

pink63impala said:


> Upload to photobucket ,copy image link and post here


Please don't ask this man to post them til after I finish my breakfast


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

asasyn said:


> I have a bodydropped 2012 Tahoe on 26" intros so I can guarantee u I can do 90 1/2" of the ground. Someone show me how to post pics!!!


 what does that have to do with lowriders


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

LowSupreme84 said:


> Lowriders have this System Called Hydraulics. Being LOW is cool and all but i Like to have my ass up or the Face up while Cruising. and IF you had a LOW Vehicle You would know them bumps and potholes get to You Car after awhile. We're called Lowriders cuz thats how We Started. LOW. but it evolved into Something Bigger.


 I like this statement... a car that's low doesn't make it a lowrider(like asasyn's Tahoe on 26s) that's not a lowrider, its a certain style of vehicle, a certain attitude the car projects, etc. it should ride low but not necesarilly a half inch off the ground, theres a happy medium which the owner taste and needs determine.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sweeney said:


> Roads in perth australia are like silk i drive 1/2" off the road on the freeways all the time


Wassup bro. Its me junior LOL. Well here in Hawaii. Our roads are fucked up. Remember only girls play with bags. Lol jk


----------



## Meskin (Sep 29, 2011)

Friend of mine was riding all the way low hit a pothole ripped everything in the front on one side out ruined the frame needless to say haven't seen that car in years

On the real if you ride low and your set up messes up you probably not gonna make it all the way home J/Sayin


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

asasyn said:


> Do "showcars" even run? I'm not talking crap I'm asking because these cars are fully chromed and painted. Does anyone know of someone that actually drives their showcar?


I drive mine every chance I get! Shit I took my 4 to go get the groceries for the cookout yesterday









And yes I ride locked up a lot but I'll still drop the ass too


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

asasyn said:


> Payfred... Leave the showing of the chrome and underbelly for the show man... There's nothing like driving your car 1/2" off the ground on the freeway. You get more looks doing that than all locked up anyways!!!


Well I guess me a "show man" that drives his shit! Cause I hit the shows AND the highway


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Well it was just a question because all the guys that drive lowriders here drive all the way up which I guess is fine, my opinion is that a lowrider should be able to lay out hence the word lowrider. Everyone is gonna have their own opinion and this is only mine. But like someone earlier said who gives a fuck what I think. On another note can anyone post pics of some showcars hitting the streets.?!


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Why's everyone hating on this dude?
He's right.

Lowriders don't ride low anymore.

It's been discussed many times.


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Man I have alot of love for lowriders and back in the day I had one too a 1980 Pontiac bonneville 2 door.. I only had one pump for the front and back because that's all I could afford but I loved it!! I moved on to trucks since but I still like looking at lowriders and it bothers me when other people talk shit about lowriders. How they're not low and covered in "mexican" paint jobs. I find myself always defending te lowrider scene but I can't defend te fact that they're just not low.


----------



## Sweeney (Dec 4, 2012)

asasyn said:


> Man I have alot of love for lowriders and back in the day I had one too a 1980 Pontiac bonneville 2 door.. I only had one pump for the front and back because that's all I could afford but I loved it!! I moved on to trucks since but I still like looking at lowriders and it bothers me when other people talk shit about lowriders. How they're not low and covered in "mexican" paint jobs. I find myself always defending te lowrider scene but I can't defend te fact that they're just not low.



I have to agree back in the day it was how low can you go and layin hard now its about how high can you go and lock up and i dont get it lol


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

payfred said:


>



Now that's Lowridin'


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks clean big Uce.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

asasyn said:


> Why do 90% of you guys refuse to lay your ride out?


 Allot of guys wont cut there front coils because they want to be able to hop from time to time.. then most guys are more concerned with 
the lock up of there cars more than the lay! 

then some guys talk about there undercarriage and the mural's on there frame like its the Holy grail or something! 

some guy's are just followers.. they have been told that 13's and high lock up reverse coils are the only way to lowride and they go along with it! 

Im Poor as fuck, but if I had the money I would buy a 58 Ht. and a 61 Rag tomorrow. I would cut them both with coil under in the back. 14 inch true spokes or cross lace's 

full chrome on the bottom and the mother fuckers would lay all the way down front and back the way God Intended! 

Oh yea back in the day guys did not ride all the way laid.. but they would come into the spot with the car really low.. It was a way of showing off your skirts and wheels not rubbing.. it was called 
(CRAWLING) then when you came to a stop? guys would lay there car, it was called (PUTTING YOUR CAR IN THE WOOD) and guys with a good switch hand could hop there car and get some inch's without bottoming out!


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Hydrohype said:


> Allot of guys wont cut there front coils because they want to be able to hop from time to time.. then most guys are more concerned with
> the lock up of there cars more than the lay!
> 
> then some guys talk about there undercarriage and the mural's on there frame like its the Holy grail or something!
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

payfred said:


> Well I guess me a "show man" that drives his shit! Cause I hit the shows AND the highway


thats how I do

TwoTonz shooting it


Me Freeway mashin full chrome undercarriage 



the rest of the homies all riders all full chrome







WE DRIVE OUR SHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

^^^ Lookin good! uffin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

CustomMachines said:


> Now that's Lowridin'





Hannibal Lector said:


> Looks clean big Uce.


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> thats how I do
> 
> TwoTonz shooting it
> 
> ...


Damn right :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

Chicago-n said:


> Why's everyone hating on this dude?
> He's right.
> 
> Lowriders don't ride low anymore.
> ...


CHICAGO... whens the last time u saw a real Lowrider?. LOWRIDERS is a Big Hobby. You may see more Hittin Switches and 3Wheelin and SHOWING OFF CHRROMEE. BUT theres also homies who RIDE LOW STILL.


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Who the fuck does that? Driving on the freeway 1/2" from the ground is stupid. Cuz u would fuck up your whole frame by bottoming out. But maybe Rollin slow in the park or parking lot but not on the freeway.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

LowSupreme84 said:


> CHICAGO... whens the last time u saw a real Lowrider?. LOWRIDERS is a Big Hobby. You may see more Hittin Switches and 3Wheelin and SHOWING OFF CHRROMEE. BUT theres also homies who RIDE LOW STILL.


Last month at a picnic


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

Skim said:


> Post yours laid out on the freeway. Just sayin


wish i had some pics, but i roll layed all day. i only lift for parking lots or if i see some nasty roads ahead. 2 gas tank tears in 3 seasons to prove it

i now have full skid plates. 

i dont have full painted chrome undercarriage yet. but the new custom chasis im workin on will be, and it will be lower than anyone.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

so wheres the pic of the Tahoe "lowrider" on 26s


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 652633
> View attachment 652634
> View attachment 652635
> View attachment 652637
> View attachment 652638


Now that's beautiful.
Not this. :facepalm::ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

asasyn said:


> Justcruisin I can assure you more people would call mine a lowrider over a car that looks stock with 13s on it... Mine lays body on the ground. If that's not low them I don't know what low is!!!


traditional lowriders are what we have. Your Tahoe will always be just a lowered suv


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

KAKALAK said:


> traditional lowriders are what we have. Your Tahoe will always be just a lowered suv


:thumbsup::rofl:


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

Chicago-n said:


> Now that's beautiful.
> Not this. :facepalm::ugh:


its a Hopper mr "last month at a picnic":rofl:


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

PLUS wasnt the guy who had said its a "PROJECT"


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

LowSupreme84 said:


> its a Hopper mr "last month at a picnic":rofl:


Yeah...

Who said otherwise you moronic fuck.


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Kakalak I agree with you on the fact that my Tahoe is just an SUV not just lowered but bodydropped and in no way shape or form would I ever compare it to a classic car... I love classic cars and if I could afford to restore one I 100% would. The only difference would be that I would put it flat on the floor... That's my only argument I'm not trying to bash anyone's car as I love lowriders I just wish they were low really low... El Rey is by far the best looking pals that I have ever seen I love everything about that car and respect the dealba family alot, but even el Rey doesn't sit low enough.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Pretty much all cars are stopped from touching the ground because of the frame. I'm sure if everyone had dekay's money they would do custom frame modifications to get them lower. I don't take no offense to your comments.


asasyn said:


> Kakalak I agree with you on the fact that my Tahoe is just an SUV not just lowered but bodydropped and in no way shape or form would I ever compare it to a classic car... I love classic cars and if I could afford to restore one I 100% would. The only difference would be that I would put it flat on the floor... That's my only argument I'm not trying to bash anyone's car as I love lowriders I just wish they were low really low... El Rey is by far the best looking pals that I have ever seen I love everything about that car and respect the dealba family alot, but even el Rey doesn't sit low enough.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

asasyn said:


> Kakalak I agree with you on the fact that my Tahoe is just an SUV not just lowered but bodydropped and in no way shape or form would I ever compare it to a classic car... I love classic cars and if I could afford to restore one I 100% would. The only difference would be that I would put it flat on the floor... That's my only argument I'm not trying to bash anyone's car as I love lowriders I just wish they were low really low... El Rey is by far the best looking pals that I have ever seen I love everything about that car and respect the dealba family alot, but even el Rey doesn't sit low enough.


I didn't read shit you just said. POST PICS OF YOUR SUV. In YOUR lifestyle being computer illiterate may make you seem manly or old school but in OURS it makes you look like a moronic, lying, wannabe mini trucker fuck that is trying to impress guys that he thinks are a rolling contradiction. Swerve with that bullshit. Don't speak on Lowriding anymore until you post those pictures.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

The reason most cars arent on the ground is bcause if something messed up happens on freeway you dont want a sled.example truck tire hitting a hydraulic hose seen one tear up a floor board in a honda


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

umlolo said:


> The reason most cars arent on the ground is bcause if something messed up happens on freeway you dont want a sled.example truck tire hitting a hydraulic hose seen one tear up a floor board in a honda


 It's people doing stupid shit like that that's gonna bring it down on the people with common sense. I remember reading a article posted on lowrider magizine talking about how someones set up fucked up on the freeway and ended up killing the VP of a club or something (correct me on all or any wrong facts please). 


I mean we always complain about the people doing donuts on our cruising areas, but if you do something like that and end up causing a major accident on the freeway, they'll be putting mandatory towing and impound laws for alter-suspension in effect. IE no Ticket, no warning, no fine, one thing changed you'd lose it and I wouldn't be amazed if they eventually tact on some repeat offender deal where after the third time you can't get the vehicle back. You think being a lowrider is hard now? Just imagine how hard it would be after that? Especially if some white, john Q American and his family died? 

I've seen normal cars get into accidents on the freeway, with proper suspension, wheels, everything and they got fucked up. I could only imagine some big body fucker could do to all those plastic toys crashing into it. 

If you wanna be low, scrape all that shit do it on the street, but on the high way have some common sense. Because it doesn't take much to fuck it up for the rest of the community, fucking bangers and club-wars already showed this in relation to cruising. Fact is you got some of the most legendary strips off-limits because of retarded shit, and it wouldn't take much to fuck up the rest of it. :facepalm:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Chicago-n said:


> Now that's beautiful.
> Not this. :facepalm::ugh:


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

Goku said:


> #1 i hate the term lowrider and the stereotype that comes along with it.
> 
> 
> #2 "lowriders" do whatever the fuck they want to do and whenever the fuck they want to do it and don't give a fuck what other mother fuckers think or say. Be it ride topped out on bumper bending corners or back to stock :angry:


amen!


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

Courage said:


> It's people doing stupid shit like that that's gonna bring it down on the people with common sense. I remember reading a article posted on lowrider magizine talking about how someones set up fucked up on the freeway and ended up killing the VP of a club or something (correct me on all or any wrong facts please).
> 
> 
> I mean we always complain about the people doing donuts on our cruising areas, but if you do something like that and end up causing a major accident on the freeway, they'll be putting mandatory towing and impound laws for alter-suspension in effect. IE no Ticket, no warning, no fine, one thing changed you'd lose it and I wouldn't be amazed if they eventually tact on some repeat offender deal where after the third time you can't get the vehicle back. You think being a lowrider is hard now? Just imagine how hard it would be after that? Especially if some white, john Q American and his family died?
> ...



The fuck are you babbling on about?


----------



## mr40cal (Jun 11, 2007)

asasyn said:


> Do "showcars" even run? I'm not talking crap I'm asking because these cars are fully chromed and painted. Does anyone know of someone that actually drives their showcar?


Real talk... I have a home boy with a fully chromed & painted '61 that rides the stl streets every sunny day... It happens


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Have you been to Ohio, with these horrible pot holes..... I still roll as low I as I can 





umlolo said:


> Half inch of ground in California bad roads your going to tear something up


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

asasyn said:


> Why do 90% of you guys refuse to lay your ride out?


5-pages and almost 7-days later and you still do not know how to post pics of your ride? This fact alone should have you banned, k bye...


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

asasyn said:


> I have a bodydropped 2012 Tahoe on 26" intros so I can guarantee u I can do 90 1/2" of the ground. Someone show me how to post pics!!!


GM SUV's on big wheels are for middle aged women in my area. Why are guys still doing this? Glad the clear tail light/aluminum wing Honda thing fully died for the most part, can't wait for the GM SUV big wheel crap to come to an end. It's getting really old.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Soccer moms rollin dubs and shit...


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

JustCruisin said:


> Soccer moms rollin dubs and shit...


Yup. In Seattle, you rarely see a male driving that shit anymore. Typically white 30-45yo women. That and Chrysler 300 style vehicles on big wheels. Shit is everywhere. I daily my '64 and I always get nods when the occasional dude is actually driving one of these things. It makes me a little angry that they feel we have some kind of common connection. You know, that nod like motorcyclists give eachother?


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

NFA Fabrication said:


> GM SUV's on big wheels are for middle aged women in my area. Why are guys still doing this? Glad the clear tail light/aluminum wing Honda thing fully died for the most part, can't wait for the GM SUV big wheel crap to come to an end. It's getting really old.


Lol huh? Suburbans on blades is the cliche "dope boy" meabs of transportation where I'm from. Old white ladys drive mini vans and volts out here. Big rims(as silly as they look) will never play out.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Lol huh? Suburbans on blades is the cliche "dope boy" meabs of transportation where I'm from. Old white ladys drive mini vans and volts out here. Big rims(as silly as they look) will never play out.


Dope boys played that Shit out ten years ago round here ,


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

When I pull into a 711, and there are 3 unconnected suburbans/tahoes on 24+" wheels, it's a little sad.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

NFA Fabrication said:


> Yup. In Seattle, you rarely see a male driving that shit anymore. Typically white 30-45yo women. That and Chrysler 300 style vehicles on big wheels. Shit is everywhere. I daily my '64 and I always get nods when the occasional dude is actually driving one of these things. It makes me a little angry that they feel we have some kind of common connection. You know, that nod like motorcyclists give eachother?


SO wait, if I see you in your 64 while I am dipping? and I give you a nod of approval ? it will kind of make you a little angry?

WTF, am I supposed to mad dogg you, or ignore or something! THAT aint how must of us cali guys roll, unless there is some kind of 
gang or racial issue going on at the time!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> SO wait, if I see you in your 64 while I am dipping? and I give you a nod of approval ? it will kind of make you a little angry?
> 
> WTF, am I supposed to mad dogg you, or ignore or something! THAT aint how must of us cali guys roll, unless there is some kind of
> gang or racial issue going on at the time!


uh, maybe he's refering to one of those chrystlers or SUVs :dunno:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

asasyn said:


> Well it was just a question because all the guys that drive lowriders here drive all the way up which I guess is fine, my opinion is that a lowrider should be able to lay out *hence the word lowrider*. Everyone is gonna have their own opinion and this is only mine. But like someone earlier said who gives a fuck what I think. On another note can anyone post pics of some showcars hitting the streets.?!


That only refers to how low the passengers are sitting. If it was referring to the driver, it would be, "Lowdriver". If it was referring to the car itself then it would be, "Lowcar." Next time somebody says they have a lowrider, look to see how many passengers they have, and how low they are sitting.


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

CLEVELAND POT HOLES....................................................................................


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Skim said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

187PURE said:


> uh, maybe he's refering to one of those chrystlers or SUVs :dunno:


OHHHHH... MY BAD..LOL 
never mind!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Is a hot rod still a hot rod in the winter?


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lord Duez said:


> Is a hot rod still a hot rod in the winter?


Deep shit right der


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

Hydrohype said:


> SO wait, if I see you in your 64 while I am dipping? and I give you a nod of approval ? it will kind of make you a little angry?
> 
> WTF, am I supposed to mad dogg you, or ignore or something! THAT aint how must of us cali guys roll, unless there is some kind of
> gang or racial issue going on at the time!


I am very well aware that it is ridiculous of me to get riled up about these dumb ass cars/trucks on huge chrome ebay wheels, but I just see SOOOOO much of it up here. When I think about the old cars that could be saved with the money that goes into this junk... I would kill to see the car scene you guys have up here!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

NFA Fabrication said:


> I am very well aware that it is ridiculous of me to get riled up about these dumb ass cars/trucks on huge chrome ebay wheels, but I just see SOOOOO much of it up here. When I think about the old cars that could be saved with the money that goes into this junk... I would kill to see the car scene you guys have up here!


:thumbsup:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

CustomMachines said:


> pictors of a 2012 tahoe lowrider on 26's dont exist. :nosad:


:yessad:


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

They do but I have just recently moved to texas and haven't got Internet hooked up yet so I'm posting fr my iPhone.


----------

